# Solved: Yellow exclamation mark



## cpo312 (Oct 27, 2008)

Recently I did a clean install of my windows xp with format and after the installation I noticed yellow exclamation marks on Multimedia Audio Controller, Network controller, PCI modem. I downloaded the audio and network drivers from the Dell site and installed them but still no change. It is still the same.

My system is:
Dell Dimension 2400
Windows xp

Please heeeelp.
Thanks.


----------



## techychick (Dec 31, 2007)

Have you tried right clicking on them, select remove then reboot your computer and see if Windows can then find them


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

cpo312:

Just for future reference, before you do a hard drive format and a fresh install of Windows XP, make sure you download and save and burn off to a CD-R the latest drivers for the display adapter, sound device, network adapter, wireless adapter, modem, and chipset that are in the computer that you're working on.

The Windows XP CD rarely, if ever, installs all the necessary drivers during the install process.

By browsing through the Device Manager list before you start, you can obtain and write down the hardware description, and then go hunting for the necessary drivers.

---------------------------------------------------------------

According to what I've found so far, the *Dell Dimension 2400* has:

Intel 845GV chipset

The Windows XP driver is here.

Intel 82845GV graphics controller

The Windows XP driver is here.

AC'97 audio controller

The Windows XP driver is here.

Install the chipset driver first, restart, install the graphics driver second, restart again.

After that's done you can install the other hardware drivers in pretty much any order.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cpo312 (Oct 27, 2008)

I did all that you advised went through the steps and the yellow exclamation mark was gone from the multimedia audio and PCI modem but the yellow exclamation mark still remains on the Network controller and I cannot connect the internet because please help me.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

This is the driver download page for the Dimension 2400: Dimension 2400 Drivers
Download the Broadcom driver listed under Network. This file is 5.67 MB in size, so you'll need to use a USB flash drive/external drive or burn it to a CD to copy it to your PC.
When you double click on the file, it will extract the drivers to the hard drive, the default location is *C:\dell\drivers\R64645*, which you can change. It will then launch an installer to install the driver, and the built in Ethernet card should now work. I'm not sure if you'll need to reboot first; if so, the installer should prompt you to do so.

If the system has a floppy drive, and you can download the drivers onto a system that also has a floppy, you can copy just the driver files needed onto a floppy and manually update the driver. Extract the files on the PC you download the file too, then after the installer starts, cancel it, then copy the three files from this folder onto a floppy disk:
*C:\dell\drivers\R64645\WinXP*.
In Device Manager, right click the Network Controller, then click *Update Driver...*
Select the option *No, not this time* so it won't try to connect to Windows Update, click next, chose *Install the software automatically*, make sure the floppy disk is in the drive, then click next and let it automatically update.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## cpo312 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi 
I followed your instruction and inatalled the R64645 driver as directed but so far the yellow exclamation mark still remains on the Network controller in the device manager. When ever I turn off and turn on the computer the "found new hardware wizard" comes on and also a "found new hardware" ballon pops-up on the task bar with a message that reads " A problem occured during hardware installation. Your new hardware might not work properly". Please come to the rescue. I thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Is there a chance the PC has an aftermarket ethernet or wireless network card?

Right click the yellow ! for the unknown network controller in Device Manager, click Properties, then the Details tab. Under "Device Instance Id" you should see a text string like PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3065 (the rest of the string is not usually relevant to finding a driver).

Then on this website: http://www.pcidatabase.com (or a similar one) enter the vendor and device numbers. That should tell you what network controller you have.


----------



## cpo312 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Frank4d

I am totally lost at the moment. Yes my desktop pc has a wireless network card in, with an antenna sticking out. As you instructed I found these stats: PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_00551737. Which says that I have a Ralink wireless card. There are quite a few of these drivers which I downloaded and installed.I downloaded the Ralink RT 2500 Wireless Lan Card After each install I check the device manager and the yellow exclamation mark still hangs over the Network controller. Help me please. I know that I am almost there but I do not know what I am doing wrong right now or what i have not done. Why does the yellow exclamation mark not go away? Please come to my rescue. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Your wireless card is a Linksys *WMP54G*, version 4.1 (which uses the Ralink 2500 chip). The driver for it is here: http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...8143981B01&displaypage=download#versiondetail. Choose version 4.1 in the drop down box so you download the correct one.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds like either this particular system did not include an onboard NIC, or possibly it's been disabled in the BIOS. Not uncommon when an addtional NIC is installed.
Or it's actually installed and working. If so, it should be listed in the Device Manager under Network Adapters as "Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller". Might have ASUSTeK or MSI before Broadcom.

If that's present and working, you can use that as a wired connection until you get the drivers Frank4d tracked down for the Wireless NIC installed.

Jerry


----------



## cpo312 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! Unbelievable! Thanks a million Frank4d. As soon as I downloaded the Linsys wireless card driver, and installed it the yellow exclamation mark disappeared and I could connect the internet. You guys are really really great and doing a great service to mankind. You cannot beat that. Please keep up the good work. Also I want to thank all the other people like the Outcaste and Flavalle who have all been very helpfull in this case. thanks a million Tech guys.


----------

